# Read Avery's Story



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

This is just such a sad story! He sounds like an amazing dog. One of our volunteers has met him, and it's no joke that he is a wonderful, sweet animal. How could anyone do something so horrible?

Avery's Road to Recovery


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG that poor baby! I will never understand this kind of abuse. I hope he gets a good home and I hope the people that did this go straight to you know where!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh heck no! I just don't get it, I really don't.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Simply horrible. He's in good hands now with Buffalo Humane. Great group of caring people.


----------



## GrayWolf (Feb 19, 2006)

What a magnificent creature! Those who partake in cruelty to these gorgeous companions need to be dealt with firmly and punishment should be harsh! It's been shown time and again those who are cruel to animals have a definite link to human cruelty, including murder


----------



## lazybones18 (Jun 16, 2009)

honestly, if i ever see someone do this to my dog or any other pet.. or any other animal abuse.. ill beat the **** out of that person.. not even kidding.. this is making me mad


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

poor guy...at least he's found good owners finally


----------

